# Venison Medallions with Spiced Blackberry Sauce



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Venison Medallions with Spiced Blackberry Sauce
Fresh Green Beans with Bacon, Onion and Garlic
Chiles Toreados

Venison Medallions*
Four mock tenderloins dry brined with sea salt, then spiced and grilled over high heat to med-rare and med.
Let rest for 15-20 minutes and then slice on an angle against the grain.










*Spiced Blackberry Sauce*
6oz fresh or frozen blackberries
1 large lemon, juice and zest
3/4C sugar
1/2C Basalmic vinegar
1/4C cider vinegar
2-4 whole cloves (optional)
1-2 whole star anise (optional)
1/4t salt
1T corn starch mixed with 2T cold water (optional)

Combine all ingredients in a small saucepan and bring to a boil.
Boil for about 5 minutes and lightly mash berries with a large spoon.
Maintain a fast simmer for 5-10 minutes to thicken.
This makes a thin sauce, if a thicker sauce is desired add corn starch slurry and boil for a minute or two while stirring well.
Without the cloves and star anise this is a very sweet sauce, adding them will spice it up.
Use 2 cloves and 1 star anise if you only want a little spice.










*Green Beans with Bacon, Onion and Garlic*
Cook up a pound of bacon.
I like to do mine in one big weave and then chop it into largish pieces.
Quarter and saute two sweet onions in the bacon grease.
Add in the green beans, bacon and chopped garlic.
Spice with salt and red pepper.
Cook till beans are just tender.


















*
Chiles Toreados*
Large Jalapenos or Serranos dipped in bacon grease and seasoned with hot Cajun spice.
Then grilled until tender and given a squeeze of lime.

*Grand Finale
*









*Lunches for Work
*


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Ain't no sunshine when you're gone, Chili.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya back at it brother!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

He's back!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks delicious!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks guys,
I'm flattered and humbled that some of y'all missed mt food blogging here.


For awhile I just got lazy and stopped posting everywhere but at smokingmeatforums.com.
You can find my entire Recipe Index there at, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-cornucopia-of-cooks.277881/#post-1856342


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I for one am glad ya back, I dont put my bib on for a much,but this thread makes my wiz wheel spin.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks 5 star restaurant quality sir! Thanks for the post.


----------

